# Shallow basic shrimp tank...



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

this a fair bit cheaper then ada. I am pretty sure this would be fine for shrimps too and i dont think there would be a problem if you cut a 10gallon for the shrimps either.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AZ1123


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

The tank you want is made for Wabi-Kusa... Shrimp should be fine as long you have a heating implement and filtration.

Justin


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

My shrimp tank is 24"x24" and only about 10-12" tall. They can and do swim. The males seem to swim a lot more, but generally not too much vertically. They will fill the vertical space to some extent so long as there are plants and other objects for them to be on.

Personally I probably wouldn't go any shallower because with any water movement its hard to see anything though the surface and the sides won't be big enough to get a good view. Also being any shallower would make it much more restrictive on what plants you could keep, because so many of them grow at least 6" tall.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

petco sells a 6 gallon "bookshelf" tank that's only about 8 - 12 inches tall and about 24 inches long (i think)


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Those bookshelf ones are cool. Except i don't like the bow-front that much. And what's your room temps? I do not use heaters in my shrimp tanks, and they stay around 70-73 in the winter, and 75-77 summer months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

If you want new, look for a turtle tank or reefer frag tank. Those are about six inches deep.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

there are cheaper knock off versions of the ada wabi tanks. i have the ada versions in 24" and 18" and use them as grow out tanks for my CPO's. i also like the look of them, as you can look from the top as well as the side, sort of like looking at a pond. that said they are expensive. i recently found a chinese knock off by Mr. Aqua of a 8x9x36"L bookshelf tank for 70 bucks at a LFS. it looks like the tanks that GLA sells, but cheaper. could be the same situation as the sunsun filters, where the OEM goes out and sells the same product they make for a name brand for cheaper under their own name. quality is not bad, seams are siliconed nicely and glass is distortion free afik. GLA sells wabi tanks as well.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the suggestions guys. So these shallow tanks arent considered too 'animal abusive' confining these guys to vertical limitations? I think the 'widescreen format' of these tanks are very pleasing to the eye.

I know I have ghost shrimp in my tank, and they spend more time swimming around like fish than they do at the bottom picking at things. I figured the RCS were unable to swim..guess I was wrong.

My room temps are usually around high 60's / low 70's. I figured in order to get rcs to breed, the conditions would have to be optimal, and would probably need a heater to get that temp up.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

here is a rimless 12 gallon one for $53. great price! i actually just bought it. it arrived today  going to be setting it up as a nano reef


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i was thinkin about that mr aqua tank my self... its tempting! i think i may get the 7gal cube though! I really want to make a tree scape.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Dangit I want that Mr. Aqua long 12 gallon so bad now. Thanks for teasing me with that....I didnt realize cool rimless tanks like that could be had for so cheap.

Does anyone have one of these tanks? Id really love to see the 12 gallon in relation to something im familiar with...All the photos ive seen dont really give a visual reference...makes the tank look huge.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Exo-Terra makes a new rimless turtle tank that is pretty thick glass. 18x18 is like $80 or so. 24x18 is around $130.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

well, just to let you know, i unpacked the tank yesterday and i think it's a pretty decent tank for the price, silicone is fairly clean


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

the mr aqua tank is actually made by a Taiwanese company not Chinese


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Jenna, lets see some photos of that 12! Id really appreciate it.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

not sure why this one looks so choppy..prob cause i resized in paint haha

















top view of a corner









side view of corner


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Man I want that tank. Thanks a ton for the pictures!


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

no problem!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

wow i love that tank as well, whats the tank looking like now?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

> whats the tank looking like now?


haha that is the current status of the tank-under a blanket to protect it from cats! my light will be here on the 15th then i can put in my *cough*live rock..and start cycling:wink:


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

You're probaly talking about me. :smile: I haven't updated my
journal in awhile since I'm battling with diatom at the moment. Once it clears I'll update it so you can get some ideas if you ever go down that route.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha YEA, youre the guy with the tank I was talking about that really got me liking this style tank. Really neat tank.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Live rock?! decided to go saltwater?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

haha- i was confused obviously...


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you think this tank would support 15 neon tetras, 3 oto's and some shrimp down the line?

I know its a 12g, but I feel like its length would be able to support more fish than the 1 fish to gallon general rule of thumb.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

ya but the bioload would be the same, you would have to do more frequent water changes.


----------

